# Brother GTX "Ink Pouch Error"



## DownToGarment (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello all -

I run a very small DTG shirt printing business. I have a serious deadline and I need to get printing again by Wednesday. I just got an ambiguous error that says "Ink Pouch Error White 12" and the only thing I can find online is in the manual that says to replace the pouch.

I cant do that because I havent been approved as a brother "partner" yet. Using the other pouch from #34, I have confirmed that it is the pouch and not the slot. Does anyone know what I could do? Does anyone have a white pouch I could buy from them and pay for expedited shipping?

I hope I'm not screwed.... Thank you.

PS - I reposted this from the DTG forum because it occurred to me that I probably should have posted here. Thanks!

Hank


----------

